

Palo Alto's marijuana measure heads toward defeat  - brianchu
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=27474

======
rdl
Wow. Local politics on HN, even Palo Alto, might be a little bit too narrowly
scoped :)

------
linuxhansl
I don't get it. Would the same people who voted against this measure be in
favor or reinstating the prohibition?

~~~
veidr
Probably not, but it's plausible that they might be against opening three new
bars in their neighborhood.

------
colmvp
California continues to confuse me.

